
Report: For The First Time In Decades, US Is Bleeding High-Skilled Immigrants - saurabhpalan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/07/report-for-first-time-in-decades-us-is-bleeding-high-skilled-immigrants/
======
tokenadult
See previous HN discussion with links to related documents on the same issue:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4607747>

